# 2007 16 Mitzi Skiff for sale



## fishnole (Oct 19, 2009)

2007 Mitzi Skiff 16 Tiller, powered by Yamaha F40 w/Trim n Tilt.  SS Prop.  Minn Kota RT55 Trolling Motor w/Quick release bracket.  Livewell/Release Well.  Galvanized Trailer.
$14,500.  Pictures available.
Inquires directed to [email protected]


----------

